# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  BLADES OF EMPIRE by D. A. Kinsley

## L. Braden

According to the publisher, this is a revised and enlarged edition of "British Sword Fighting", which is still available. The other books in the series, which are included in these two, are evidently out of print. I'm told that this new edition will be the last. Available from lulu.com (all formats) and amazon.com (pb only).

----------

